# Okuma Convector CV45L, is it me or the reel, PLEASE HELP!



## Creek-SeaConvert (Oct 8, 2012)

I have only been surf fishing for a year so bear with me. I got an Okuma Convector CV45L at academy on sale for $45. I have seen these go for $100 bucks so I thought it was a good deal. I wanted to learn to use a conventional reel anyway so i picked it up. I am trying my best to give the real a chance, but I just can't get as much distance out of it as I can a spinning reel. Everything I read in other fisherman's posts says you get more distance with a conventional reel. I have a 10' Shakespear contender spinning rod that i mounted the okuma on. Does it make a difference if you put a conventional reel on a spinning rod? I can cast 110yds+ with the spinning reel that came with the rod. I can only get 50-60 yds max with the same 4oz sinker using the okuma conventional reel. Oh, and another thing, I just can't seem to get the hang of casting with no backlash/birds nest issues. Ive watched all the videos on youtube and read all the forums on how to do it, but I am still struggling with it. I get a zero backlash cast out of every 5 or 6 casts. When using a 4oz sinker, seems like i have to tighten the cast drag almost all the way up to pass the "controlled drop" test that my friends say you have to do to set it right. Most of the backlashes aren't that bad. Usually I only backlash a little right before the lure hits the water, but tonight I spent 45min in the cold blowing wind untangling a massive wad. 

So, I would like to hear from the experts. I think the reel is a decent reel. I have landed 3 bull reds with it, all over 25#. I just cranked them right in, and when they were running the drag was just as smooth as tennessee whiskey. So am I just ate up like a soup sandwich, or is the reel not a good one to learn with? Anyone else have any experience with these reels? Many thanks in advance for your kind advice. See below for my setup:

Okuma Convector CV45L link to specs : https://www.okumafishing.com/product/view/reels/star-drag-reels/convector
10' shakespeare contender spinning rod
20# copoly line
about 12' of 40lb shock leader
2oz to 5oz (bait + sinker) total weight.


----------



## william1 (Nov 30, 2003)

Ive been down that road , do your self a favor and join a tournament club. Great bunch of guys . They will chech your gear and get you started in proper casting techniques, If you want to cut to the chase See someone like Tommy He gives lessons, who better to learn from than one of the best in the world? Believe me , the road is a LOT longer by watching vidioes and practicing that way.


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

I looked at the reel via the website that you supplied and I would think a lot of it has to do with the reel. I am no expert, and there are a few on here and a few more who think they are, but I would say that reel really isn't made for surf fishing. I think it is best suited for boat and pier applications. I might be wrong and hopefully someone with knowledge of that reel will sound off.
What I would look for in a distance casting reel is three things. One, some sort of inboard/outboard magnetic casting control device. Two some sort of internal braking device, and three some way to adjust the spool for the correct amount of tension other than the use of the drag.
The level wind does impede distance and I haven't seen any hard evidence of how bad but I would wager somewhere in the 10-20% range with the exception of tweek LW reels.
As for your set-up. Your shock leader ought to be 15-17' long for that rod. (distance around the spool five times+ length of rod from reel to tip + length of drop from tip.) As for your line, you will get distance by going to a 14-17# test.
Don't give up. Casting form will get you plenty of distance with the right reel.


----------



## Creek-SeaConvert (Oct 8, 2012)

Thank you both for the advice. So thats one vote against the reel, and one vote against my technique. Point taken on my technique, but I am waaaayyyy better than I was last year when I started. With that said, I can get 110yds+ with the spinning reel. Is that high, low, or average given my setup? Same setup as the okuma reel, using same rod.


----------



## william1 (Nov 30, 2003)

The more u open the reel up the more backlashes youll have.You can tighten the drag more ,you will have less backlashes , for practice casting I often tighten way down. this way you can spend more time on technique and and less time on reeling in the sinker. Im not familar with that re el but this will help. You will have to talk to some of the more experenced casters than i am but there is a technique of thumbing the spool to slow it down . Ive seen some remarkable surf casts with this approach but it takes lots of practice.


----------



## fishhawkxxx (Nov 13, 2012)

aint a great reel for casting, but it will sling 'em! Your line is probably slapping the crap out of those big 'ol guides! If they aren't try larger diameter line and or lube your spool axles with the heaviest grease you can find.You'll still have to shower down on the drag but grease still helps.I have a pile of trolling reels that I cast with and i can get close to 100yds sometimes


----------



## jcallaham (Jan 1, 2009)

that real is just not designed for surf casting. When you get one that is you will be amazed. For around $150.00 look at tommy's site for akios, better yet just call him.


----------

